
Show HN: Founders launching startups on Twitch - aulrich
https://24hrstartup.com/
======
aulrich
Heya!

I’m Armin, part of the team behind the 24 Hour Startup Challenge!

Over this weekend, there are over 300 founders building products live on
Twitch in 24 hours. As I post this, there are almost 90 people live streaming
their work from all over the world! You can watch them on 24hrstartup.com.

The idea behind this live-streamed hackathon event comes from Pat Walls. He
challenged himself to do a 24-hour startup twice this year and live-streamed
his process. He is currently moderating and interviewing people from the maker
community in our main stream.

Initially, we planned for about 50 participants but were overwhelmed with
sign-ups. People are motivated to do this, and you can see that in their
streams! We think it’s great to watch everyone make their crazy ideas reality,
so we wanted to share :)

A few products being built right now:

* Heartbeat Canvas - Generate art from your heartbeat

* Privacy First Products - A curated list where you can discuss privacy first products

* EpilepsyBlocker - Disable GIFs that may cause epilepsy

Let us know what you think!

Armin (& Melanie & Pat)

~~~
shafyy
Cool. However, stop calling it startups. They're launching apps/products, not
startups.

~~~
TekMol
We should take back the word 'startup' from people who want to make us think
it is reserved for something that involves a business plan and raising money.

If someone starts something, I call it startup.

~~~
warent
Except that words need to mean something, otherwise anyone can arbitrarily
decide what they mean at their own convenience like what's happening now.

~~~
Fomite
Having been interested in business since before the dot-com book, I've seen
"Startup" transform from "New business, dealing with new business problems" to
the very SV-driven notion that it's a new business expressly designed to scale
quickly.

Words might need to mean something, but there's already been a lot of drift
here.

------
sonnyblarney
"Hey, I worked on a project for a few hours, give me funding"

Please folks - we need new terminology.

This initiative is all fine and good, but maybe we need new words, because
these are not startups.

This seems more to fit the term 'Hackathon' than anything.

'Microstartup'?

'Microproject' ?

'Microfab' ?

'Micro-op' ?

Ok maybe not so great ...

Something that communicates that it is authentic and innovative, but at the
same time, that it's a small, maybe individual, project oriented effort.

Someone on HN has the power to make these memes stick :)

~~~
colordrops
Or just call them startups if that's what they are. If someone is starting a
business selling something then it's a startup, no matter how small initially.

~~~
sonnyblarney
I'm not sure I agree. What you're describing is 'business'.

A startup is a company that's focused on something innovative and effectively
high growth - something a VC could invest in.

Nobody is referring to the new Taco restaurant down the street as a 'startup'
even though their revenues will be more than $1 M this year.

VC only makes sense in high growth businesses with large markets. Otherwise
they are just businesses.

And 'an afternoon of coding' isn't really even that either - it takes more
effort just to do the proper incorporation.

So these words I think have meaning.

'Project' as the commenter described is apt ... but I wouldn't be surprised if
some kind of 'word' emerged that caught all the hype and was overused.

~~~
PopeDotNinja
I've never seen a definition of a startup that I like. Here's my personal
sniff test... To me, a business is an entity with paying customers. To me, a
startup is an entity that wants paying customers before it has them, or has
them now but once did not (and it remains a startup until people stop calling
it that).

~~~
sonnyblarney
I'm not sure I agree at all.

99% of business in this situation, you would never call a startup.

New law firm.

New dental office.

Your uncle started doing roofing, asks your little brother to work his summer
off from Uni with him on roofing.

A new golf course installed in a coastal area.

A 50 new homes going up in the suburbs.

The empty spot on the corner is now a little corner store - beer, wine, chips.

New taco restaurant down the street.

 _Nobody_ is calling these situations (i.e. the vast majority of new business)
'startups. So clearly there is a kind of de-facto popular lexicon - and it's
not 'startup'.

And many new businesses are just called new businesses. Like the guy who
started selling modified skis at the ski resort. That's usually referred to as
'small business'.

A group of people doing some kind of new thing who are maybe not seeking
funding but could possibly seek VC funding ... this is more in the realm of
what we call 'startup', wherein there is generally a larger market
opportunity, and possibly higher growth ... this is startup.

~~~
PakG1
Wow, the Silicon Valley arrogance and echo chamber is real. It's not true that
_nobody_ is calling those situations startups. I am. So are the majority of
people. And definitely so are the people who start those things. This is a
helpful article for understanding the situation:
[https://techcrunch.com/2010/03/06/replicators-innovators-
and...](https://techcrunch.com/2010/03/06/replicators-innovators-and-bill-
gates/)

I'm quite sure that the dictionary definition is the one that most people will
agree with. Silicon Valley did not create the word and so don't get
jurisdiction over its definition. [https://www.merriam-
webster.com/dictionary/startup](https://www.merriam-
webster.com/dictionary/startup) Words and language evolve over time according
to usage. The word startup hasn't evolved to that point yet, despite what
prominent tech investors and founders would say.

~~~
sonnyblarney
What does my comment have to do with the Silicon Valley?

I'm not even in the Silicon Valley, nor is is the observation of the popular
usage of a term 'arrogant'. It just 'is'.

Nobody is calling a regular roofing company a startup. If said roofing company
is doing something entirely different, and probably growing at an accelerated
pace ... like developing a new kind of integrated tile and application process
... then maybe people would refer to this as a startup.

------
chrisfrantz
I did this too. 5 hour stream, started with google docs, trello then figma
before building. Lot of fun and having the camera rolling kept me focused
instead of getting distracted by twitter or notifications.

I decided to build something for nonprofits:

[https://lattesforchange.com](https://lattesforchange.com)

I found a number of charities that directly equate an action (do x things for
y people) with a dollar amount. I pulled together a list of the charitable
actions and chose a base product that people were familiar with (the cost of a
pumpkin spice latte). Then I sorted them by how many lattes you would have to
skip to be able to donate to compelete the charitable action.

It was a lot of fun and I hope to do something similar again.

------
smakosh
Hi Everyone, I'm Smakosh and I spent 24 hours coding my REST api, React app
and a Gatsby site. Obviously this needs more improvements but here's a funny
fact:

-Rest API is deployed on Heroku for free -Db is on mlab for free -React app is deployed on Netlify for free -Gatsby site is deployed on Netlify for free -Design made with Adobe XD for free -Illustrations from Undraw.co for free

Please slow down on my app hahaha, you know how Heroku crashes easily...

BEAF - Share your Before/After pictures and get unbiased feedback from the
people you love.

Link: [https://beaf-gatsby.netlify.com/](https://beaf-gatsby.netlify.com/)

~~~
franciscop
Cool project and design, kudos!

For a couple of tips as someone who uses Heroku, mlab (mongolab), etc:

\- Something like [https://cloudinary.com/](https://cloudinary.com/) can
automatically compress those images. Will speed up the load and make the
project shine even more, since it is loading now a 1390px image in a 320px
space.

\- A redirect from the netlify.com to the main domain would also be a good
idea.

------
QML
Oh no, this is setting a bad precedent. If founders can launch a startup
within 24 hours, then sometime soon a sadistic tech company will replace their
coding challenges with making a startup. \s

~~~
rorykoehler
That would be great.

1: Apply for job

2: Get assigned 24 hour startup project

3: Create startup

4: Get funding...

------
heromyman
so this is like an online hackathon live streamed? Definitely cool concept,
but calling it start up and them founders is a stretch isn't it?

------
option_greek
This is so cool. More than the startups themselves, I'm more interested in the
dev tools/techniques and pace at which other devs code.

Not surprisingly most thumbnails look like..... VSCode :)

~~~
madamelic
>Not surprisingly most thumbnails look like..... VSCode :)

I'd say 99% of my viewers always ask "Oh! Ubuntu!" and we chat about Linux or
open-source till they leave.

So yes, code streaming is heavily macOS and Windows (for good reason).
Streaming software, specifically OBS, is way behind on Linux and is missing a
key feature (VSTs) and has been for a year+, along with lots of other
streaming software shrugging when asked for Linux support.

Story of Linux, I guess, hah.

------
dorianm
I just watched a random Stream and was happy to see someone livestreaming
Rails dev (I find it very hard to find).

Then I realized he was localizing files, seems odd for 24h challenge.

------
shapiro92
Hey All, just finished my 24hours working on
[https://moovoo.space/](https://moovoo.space/) you can find the whole
experience here
[https://www.twitch.tv/czioutas/](https://www.twitch.tv/czioutas/)

The idea is to make a TV online but with content from indie film-makers, free
movies (public content) etc without making the user pay!

------
Sleeping
Hi guys, I've finished my run in ~13 hours. I've made an MVP Starter Kit
[https://21daysmvp.com/](https://21daysmvp.com/). That was a fun ride, but
there's a lot of work ahead to make it a full-scale project. Time to go and
get some sleep finally.

~~~
bertjk
you are getting a lot of "Image not authorized" on your starter kit page

~~~
Sleeping
Yeah, thanks for the update. Will fix today.

------
davecraige
This has been an amazing weekend. Pat, Armin and Melanie have done an awesome
job getting this started.

Feel free to follow along on Twitter under the hashtagg #24HRstartup

[https://twitter.com/hashtag/24hrstartup?src=hash](https://twitter.com/hashtag/24hrstartup?src=hash)

------
pwaai
Hustle porn is now live and real time!

------
davidkuennen
Heyo, I finished my project in 23 hours. In hindsight I really should have
done more planning. Didn't know how I wanted to do this until the time was
almost up haha. I used react, preact (for the first time ever in this
project), go, graphql, postgres

And here it is: [https://feedby.io/](https://feedby.io/)

------
KaoruAoiShiho
Can someone explain what kind of exposure livestreaming like this brings? Is
it actually beneficial, what are some success stories (eg something
interesting happening due to the stream)?

~~~
bemmu
It motivates you to make quick progress, as you have a clear deadline and
potentially people looking over your shoulder.

~~~
madamelic
>potentially people looking over your shoulder.

It's good motivation to not slack off. You can't look at Reddit or get
distracted by YouTube. :)

------
achillean
Not a startup but I spent the past day making a place to share short command-
line snippets:

[https://snippets.shodan.io](https://snippets.shodan.io)

~~~
newman8r
Hah at first I thought Shodan started hosting projects github-pages style,
then realized you're the founder. Actually, hosted pages on Shodan would be
kind of cool.

~~~
achillean
Hmm, haven't looked at doing that yet - any thoughts on what would make that
appealing? It feels like a somewhat crowded space already.

~~~
newman8r
I think it would be a nice place to host a collection of infosec-related
materials, tutorials, white papers and write-ups. I'm not sure if there's a
go-to place for the security community to host static pages for these types of
things, but it seems like the kind of thing I'd enjoy browsing.

------
VirenM
I think this is a fantastic idea -- I hope the footage is getting archived for
future viewers who can watch it at their pace -- 2/3x.

------
nonamejane
This is awesome. Is it only for today though?

~~~
nonamejane
Not really sure why this was downvoted. The website is incredibly unclear as
to whether it’s an ongoing thing or just a certain day/month/whatever. Sorry
for daring to ask techbros a simple question.

------
MetalGuru
I don’t say this often, but this is rad.

------
anconia
Great work!

